# Como se puede chequear el amperaje que soporta un breaker sin carga



## juanes79 (Dic 11, 2010)

Hola amigos de esta maravillosa comunidad, en esta ocación les consulto si hay alguna forma de chequear la capacidad que soporta un breaker en amperaje, me explico: resulta que en mi trabajo hay muchos breaker de los cuales se sospecha que estan sensibles, es decir por ejemplo que un breaker que esta diseñado para 15A se dispara a partir de una capacidad menor, es decir se puede disparar cuando la carga que soporta llaga a 10A, 12A o una carga menor de la que esta diseñado. Les pregunto si existe algun circuito por medio del cual yo pueda saber exactamente que amperaje me soporta un breaker ya sea de tipo industrial o residencial. 

Saludos y mil gracias.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 11, 2010)

Como circuito específico para eso no conozco, pero lo más fácil sería poner una carga compuesta por varias resistencias (por ejemplo las que se usan en las estufas eléctricas) de forma tal que al irlas conectando vaya aumentando el consumo. Se podrían disponer de forma tal que sea por pasos de 1 amper (para esto lo más fácil es hacerlo con la secuencia de 1,2,4,8,16 y con solo 5 interruptores podes medir hasta 31 amperes en pasos de 1 amper. Las resistencias se calculan fácilmente a partir de la ley de Ohm.

PD: otra opción un poco más cara es tener un variac, un tranformador de 220 (o 110 si tu línea es de esa tensión) a 6 volts y los amperes que sean necesarios y a la salida del disyuntor térmico, una resistencia de bajo valor en serie con un amperímetro de alterna. Luego con el variac se va subiendo la tensión y al subir la tensión también va a subir la corriente hasta el punto en que corte. Con esta disposición vas a saber exactamente con cuanta corriente corta.


----------



## juanes79 (Dic 11, 2010)

Mil gracias por la respuesta. Te pregunto si sabes o conoces la forma como puedo realizar esta prueba de la opcion 2, es decir la del varicap, ya que la mayoria de los breakers son de 60A, por lo tanto debo llegar a esta capacidad para saber exactamente cuales breakers soportan esa carga y así saber cuales estan buenos y cuales malos.

Saludos y mil gracias


----------



## fdesergio (Dic 11, 2010)

juanes79 dijo:


> Mil gracias por la respuesta. Te pregunto si sabes o conoces la forma como puedo realizar esta prueba de la opcion 2, es decir la del varicap, ya que la mayoria de los breakers son de 60A, por lo tanto debo llegar a esta capacidad para saber exactamente cuales breakers soportan esa carga y así saber cuales estan buenos y cuales malos.
> 
> Saludos y mil gracias



No es varicap es VARIAC, esa es la mejor forma, la otra es determinando la antiguedad, breaker con mas de 10 años personalmente los cambiaria sin revisarlos, chauuuuuuuuu


----------



## radni (Dic 11, 2010)

Tomá un transformador del tipo de cargador de baterias y arrollare una o dos vueltas de una planchuela de cobre de 2 mm de espesor por 10mm de ancho (no necesariamente aislada, conectala con el termico que querés ensayar y medí la corriente con una pinza amperométrica. En general esto funciona perfectamente porque generas una corriente bastante importante que la debes controlar con un variac en el primario del transformador.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 11, 2010)

fdesergio, importante aclaración, es un *variac*
Tal como dice radni se puede hacer aunque yo usaría un trafo de microondas quemado (casi siempre se quema el secundario) que se consiguen en desguaces, y 1 o 2 vueltas como te dijeron de cable tipo batería-burro de arranque.
Ahí ya tenés muchos muchos amperes. Lo más caro va a ser el variac aunque tampoco es tan caro.


----------



## fernandob (Dic 12, 2010)

fdesergio dijo:


> No es varicap es VARIAC, esa es la mejor forma, la otra es determinando la antiguedad, breaker con mas de 10 años personalmente los cambiaria sin revisarlos, chauuuuuuuuu


 
disculpa pero no es asi .........
eso quisieran lso fabricantes.

yo confio mas en una termica de 10 años SIEMENS o TUBIO que en una china , o en una ABB de aca argentina NUEVAS.

ahora bien , te hare unas preguntas:

1 -- las termicas esas de que marca son ???? 

2 -- soles en tu fabrica usar las termicas "al limite " ??? 
o sea una de 50 amper (32...40..50..63) trabajar casi en el valor nominal ???


----------



## orlando fer (Dic 12, 2010)

puedes utilizar cualquier transformador que su primario este bien le reemplazas su secundario por un par de espiras de alambre de cobre o aluminio de una sección considerable y variando la tensión  en el lado primario puedes obtener la corriente que necesitas para realizar las pruebas que necesitas. (recuerda que hay breykers  que son regulables y pueden estar regulados por debajo su valor nominal)


----------

